# 8 month old bull calf with pot belly



## Robh (12 mo ago)

I bought a couple of young bulls 2 weeks ago at a very good price. The younger one is 8 months and pot bellied. I’m told he had been weaned for 30 days and he didn’t bellow and carry on when he got here so i know he isn’t straight off of his mother. He seems a little small for his age and is pot bellied with the right side hanging lower. I wormed them with cydectin and moved them on to 15 percent feed, hay and they have oats and rye to graze.
The guy was feeding mostly corn with a little 13 percent mixed in. I’m thinking worms and lack of protein got him here.
My question is is he too far along to really fix?


View attachment 740


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Try to get a vet out to check him out soon.
Does it seem like he is in pain?


----------



## Robh (12 mo ago)

No, he eats, drinks and acts fine. My vet for my dogs also runs cows and said to worm him which i already had. He’s a registered beefmaster i’m going go give him a few months and see. I didn’t pay much for him. Worst case i’ll put him in the freezer.


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Gotcha
What was your plan? Using him as a breeder?


----------



## Robh (12 mo ago)

MontanaBredRancher said:


> Gotcha
> What was your plan? Using him as a breeder?


If he straightens out. If not i got him at a orice that i can send him to a sale or butcher and come out ok


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Sounds good!


----------

